# Unresponsive OS



## AboutThisMac (May 3, 2013)

After a few days of stupendous RAM usage, thousands of Console errors and a random shutdown, OS X is now completely unresponsive. 

However, after creating a new user account the other day, I've noticed it's running beautifully despite whats going on over at my main, now unusable, account. Yesterday, I had over 50 Safari Tabs, PS, Mail, Calendar, Spotify and even Garageband for good measure, all running on the new 'Test' account for hours - and I had almost 2GB of completely free memory left.

I would've been down to double-digit MBs on the main account. The last time I used it, I was down to 8MB (Yes, 8) with 1 tab and iTunes. 

At first the Console errors we're AOSKit errors, but I've managed to get rid of those. However, I'm now flooded with Kernel and WindowServer logs. 



(Shot taken about 10 mins after boot up.)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you start in Safe mode does same thing happen? (Hold shift key while booting)

Looks like you have some rogue media content from a Safari page leaking memory. 
Do you have Safari set to autostart on log in? or auto resume on?


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 3, 2013)

I can't tell. I know GPU drivers are disabled so it's supposed to have reduced performance, but the minute I get into safe mode, it freezes completely :/


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Safe to assume you are on a MacBook laptop?

Can you attach a copy of the console log using the account that causes the problem?


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 3, 2013)

It's a 2012 27" iMac, Base model.

After turning it on yesterday morning, I've noticed a huge performance improvement and much better RAM management and far fewer Logs. However.....Safari is really acting up, bizarre graphical glitches/ rendering issues and it crawls after about 10 minutes.

I'm still getting these Logs, BTW;

05/05/2013 17:26:06.737 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:26:12.976 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/
05/05/2013 17:26:13.260 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/
05/05/2013 17:26:14.242 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/
05/05/2013 17:26:14.444 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/contacts/
05/05/2013 17:26:14.752 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/contacts/addressbook/
05/05/2013 17:32:21.239 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:33:30.683 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:36:11.829 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x12-192.168.0.3:0!
05/05/2013 17:36:21.289 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:37:45.711 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:39:12.927 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:42:02.591 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:42:56.836 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x13-192.168.0.3:0!
05/05/2013 17:44:01.990 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:45:35.160 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:50:31.409 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:50:48.583 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x14-192.168.0.3:0!
05/05/2013 17:51:31.576 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:51:38.407 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:51:45.264 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:54:39.108 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:55:07.863 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:56:34.862 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:58:45.156 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 17:58:59.225 WebProcess[636]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage dissolveToPoint:fraction:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 17:58:59.225 WebProcess[636]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage dissolveToPoint:fromRect:fraction:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 17:58:59.226 WebProcess[636]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPointperation:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 17:58:59.227 WebProcess[636]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPoint:fromRectperation:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 18:00:04.908 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:00:13.491 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:00:26.951 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:01:04.533 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:10:38.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=828[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
05/05/2013 18:12:20.032 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x17-192.168.0.3:0!
05/05/2013 18:14:29.286 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/contacts/
05/05/2013 18:14:29.595 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/contacts/
05/05/2013 18:14:30.086 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https://[email protected]@webdav.facebook.com/100000919212174/contacts/addressbook/
05/05/2013 18:14:30.373 Contacts[794]: AOSKit ERROR: (-) RAF: Invalid url -- https:/MyEmailHere%[email protected]/100000919212174/contacts/addressbook/
05/05/2013 18:14:30.718 Contacts[794]: -[ABPerson valueForProperty:com.apple.Messages.FontSize] - unknown property. This warning will be displayed only once per unknown property, per session.
05/05/2013 18:14:30.720 Contacts[794]: -[ABPerson valueForProperty:com.apple.speech.ABSpeakable] - unknown property. This warning will be displayed only once per unknown property, per session.
05/05/2013 18:14:30.722 Contacts[794]: -[ABPerson valueForProperty:com.apple.Messages.FontColor] - unknown property. This warning will be displayed only once per unknown property, per session.
05/05/2013 18:14:30.723 Contacts[794]: -[ABPerson valueForProperty:com.apple.Messages.BalloonColor] - unknown property. This warning will be displayed only once per unknown property, per session.
05/05/2013 18:14:30.724 Contacts[794]: -[ABPerson valueForProperty:com.apple.Messages.FontFamily] - unknown property. This warning will be displayed only once per unknown property, per session.
05/05/2013 18:15:50.012 syncdefaultsd[832]: AOSKit ERROR: XPC CLIENT: Connection [0x7fb84a31e8e0] event handler received event with type: [XPC_TYPE_ERROR]. Description: [Connection interrupted]
05/05/2013 18:17:43.995 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x19-192.168.0.3:0!
05/05/2013 18:18:33.890 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:18:36.583 assistantd[837]: <Error>: AceConnection - NSStreamEventErrorOccurred <__NSCFInputStream: 0x7f8f1102a260>, error = Error Domain=NSPOSIXErrorDomain Code=54 "The operation couldn't be completed. Connection reset by peer", domain = NSPOSIXErrorDomain, code = 54
05/05/2013 18:18:36.590 assistantd[837]: <Error>: Session - Connection error: <ADAceConnection: 0x7f8f112138a0> Error Domain=NSPOSIXErrorDomain Code=54 "The operation couldn't be completed. Connection reset by peer"
05/05/2013 18:18:36.597 assistantd[837]: <Error>: Daemon - Session Error Error Domain=NSPOSIXErrorDomain Code=54 "The operation couldn't be completed. Connection reset by peer"
05/05/2013 18:29:43.191 System Preferences[856]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPointperation:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 18:29:43.191 System Preferences[856]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPoint:fromRectperation:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
05/05/2013 18:30:07.170 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:31:03.718 Dock[371]: no information back from LS about running process
05/05/2013 18:31:32.508 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:32:54.364 Safari[634]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
05/05/2013 18:34:03.775 com.apple.launchd[1]: (com.apple.iCloudHelper[841]) Exited: Killed: 9
05/05/2013 18:34:03.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_allocate_cluster - send HI_WAT_ALERT
05/05/2013 18:34:03.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
05/05/2013 18:34:03.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 841 [com.apple.iCloud]
05/05/2013 18:34:04.883 com.apple.launchd[1]: (com.apple.audio.ComponentHelper[767]) Exited: Killed: 9
05/05/2013 18:34:04.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_select_segment - send HI_WAT_ALERT
05/05/2013 18:34:04.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
05/05/2013 18:34:04.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 767 [com.apple.audio.]
05/05/2013 18:34:05.134 com.apple.launchd[1]: (com.apple.audio.SandboxHelper[766]) Exited: Killed: 9
05/05/2013 18:34:05.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 766 [com.apple.audio.]
05/05/2013 18:34:57.001 Dock[371]: no information back from LS about running process
05/05/2013 18:35:01.019 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[350]: ([0x0-0xbf0bf].com.apple.dt.Xcode[885]) Exited: Terminated: 15
05/05/2013 18:35:06.241 login[892]: USER_PROCESS: 892 ttys000
05/05/2013 18:35:09.016 appleprofilepolicyd[897]: appleprofilepolicyd: profiling drivers not loaded, loading
05/05/2013 18:35:15.408 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Console" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:35:17.754 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Activity Monitor" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:35:17.823 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Console" after 3.42 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:35:17.823 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Activity Monitor" after 2.77 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 2.70 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:35:36.814 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Activity Monitor" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:35:36.815 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Activity Monitor" after 1.06 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.06 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:35:51.016 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Console" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:35:52.023 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Console" after 2.01 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:35:54.676 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Terminal" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:35:54.677 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Terminal" after 3.17 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 3.17 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:35:57.932 login[892]: DEAD_PROCESS: 892 ttys000
05/05/2013 18:36:30.305 WindowServer[79]: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Safari" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
05/05/2013 18:36:30.912 WindowServer[79]: reenable_update_for_connection: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Safari" after 1.61 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
05/05/2013 18:36:38.454 com.apple.usbmuxd[27]: _heartbeat_failed heartbeat detected detach for device 0x1a-192.168.0.3:0!


----------

